# Does this wiring diagram work?



## beezlebub03 (Apr 23, 2008)

Folks, 
I'm installing a ceiling fan-light combo in a section of a bedroom where there isn't currently a light fixture. I've installed a fan-rated ceiling box, done a three-wire run through the ceiling to my wall and want to connect into power at a dimmer switch that currently serves a wall light in a different part of the bedroom. 

I'm wondering if someone can tell me whether my wiring diagram sounds kosher. Note that the new ceiling fan/light dimmer switch in my diagram was specifically design for a ceiling fan light combo. 

First, here's what the existing wiring looks behind my old dimmer switch plate (just fyi, one of the black wires looks a little white but that's just a bit of paint): 










And here's the wiring diagram that I've sketched out to add the new ceiling fan/light combo. Thanks!


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

Electrically, the diagram is correct. However, I see at least one potential issue. This appears to be a single gang device box. The diagram shows the new fan device along with the existing dimmer (which can be seen in the picture and is represented in the wiring diagram). How are you going to install the new combo device for the fan in that box along with the dimmer?

Jimmy


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Looks like it should work.


----------



## beezlebub03 (Apr 23, 2008)

BigJimmy said:


> Electrically, the diagram is correct. However, I see at least one potential issue. This appears to be a single gang device box. The diagram shows the new fan device along with the existing dimmer (which can be seen in the picture and is represented in the wiring diagram). How are you going to install the new combo device for the fan in that box along with the dimmer?
> 
> Jimmy


Jimmy, I thought about dealing with this one of two ways. First, by installing a new double wide electrical box where there is currently a single for the old fixture dimmer switch. Second possibility is there's an unused single electrical box above the dimmer switch box that I could put the ceiling fan switch into (there's some unused cat 5 cabling in there that the previous owners most likely had put in for an intercom system). 

Guys, should I also be pig-tailing a ground wire into each switch? The current old dimmer switch doesn't have a ground going into it. I've seen some diagrams that indicate there should be one. 

Thanks again, friends!


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

You should be able to undo the original splice, untwist the grounds and pry the old 1-gang out of the wall. (Let it fall into the wall if you want.) Then replace with a 2-gang old work box. Your wiring diagram is correct. If the existing dimmer did not have a ground pigtail or screw on it, don't worry about it. I recommend for asthetic purposes only, that you replace the old dimmer to match the new dual slide dimmer/ fan speed control.


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

beezlebub03 said:


> Jimmy, I thought about dealing with this one of two ways. First, by installing a new double wide electrical box where there is currently a single for the old fixture dimmer switch. Second possibility is there's an unused single electrical box above the dimmer switch box that I could put the ceiling fan switch into (there's some unused cat 5 cabling in there that the previous owners most likely had put in for an intercom system).


You _could_ use that box. May look strange however (being higher than the other switch). If you do, you need to remove the cat-5 cable or install a partition to make it legal. Line and low volage cannot share the same JB. 



beezlebub03 said:


> Guys, should I also be pig-tailing a ground wire into each switch? The current old dimmer switch doesn't have a ground going into it. I've seen some diagrams that indicate there should be one.
> 
> Thanks again, friends!


Yes, you should. It could be that the last person removed the ground for some unknown reason. In my municipality, we install everything in steel boxes that are connected together with conduit which serves as the ECG. Since the dimmers do not need an explicit ground connection, I often just twist the wire until it breaks off. You should still be able to see where the ground wire was connected though.


----------



## beezlebub03 (Apr 23, 2008)

*success!*

Well, I had to punch a lot of holes in the dry wall, but I got this job done. the ceiling fan and light look great. I spent about $150 for various tools and supplies (that I can use on other projects) versus the $700 or so an electrician wanted to charge me. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

I _always_ love buying those tools!


----------

